# Listen to this...



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I dare you.











Please don't laugh at the name of the songs, or the screen pictures... actually, that's alright, they're pretty funny.

Nothing a Romantic/20th Century classical music fan would be afraid of.


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

*O.K., I dared! So what?*

This music is characteristic of high tension music used to accompany high tension scenes in many movies which I saw in the past. So what is the big deal?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, well, I thought it pretty good for contemporary classical music. Composer's name is Jeremy Soule.

But it's actually computer game music!


----------

